# [S] Pulverbeschichter & Chem. Entlacker



## acesulfam (23. September 2005)

Hi,

da ich ab montag wieder in köln weile und es in meiner heimat leider nicht geschafft habe was vernünftiges aufzutreiben, dachte ich mir ich probiere es mal in köln und umgebung.

Also ich suche in köln und zur not auch der etwas weiteren umgebung eine werkstatt, die chem. entlacken und pulverbeschichten kann.

Die hier einschlägig bekannten online-pulverer kenne ich schon, nur bevorzuge ich den direkten kontakt.
Für jeden hinweis bin ich dankbar und ich denke wenn man es im saarland über umwege hinbekommen könnte, muss dass doch auch hier gehen, oder?


mfg
aces


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. September 2005)

Ich weiss noch aus alten Motorradtagen das es mal in Hürth-Kalscheuern einen Namens Kriechel oder Kirchel gab der machte Pulverbeschichtungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolli101 (23. September 2005)

Hallo Zusammne,

der Kriechel hat damals gute Arbeit geleistet, aber ob der noch aktiv ist weiss ich auch nicht. Wohl aber weiss ich, dass man bei Bike-Perfect Rahmen und Teile zum Strahlen und Pulvern abgeben kann. Ob die auch chemisch entlacken weiss ich nicht. Die Qualität der Arbeit is sehr gut.

Grüße
Wolli


----------



## Andreas-MTB (24. September 2005)

Empfohlen durch meinen Bike Händler wurde mir dieser Laden hier, allerdings zählt er nicht zur Kölner Umgebung. Von den Möglichkeiten scheint er allerdings annähernd unbegrenzt zu sein!


----------



## The Rodenz (24. September 2005)

Wenn Du auf dem Rückweg vom Saarland nach Köln fährst, kommst du zwangsläufig in Mayen vorbei, dort gibt es die Firma Teicotec, auch bekannt als Chaka, habe dort schon mehrfach entlacken und pulvern lassen, machen sie sehr gut und nicht zu teuer und sind auch noch freundlich dabei.

Mayen  Robert-Boschstrasse 6

draußen im Industriegebiet


Gruß  Jan


----------



## acesulfam (24. September 2005)

Hi,

danke schonmal für die links.

Mit bike-perfect habe ich gerade telefoniert und es hörte sich nicht so schlecht an, genaue preisangabe fehlt allerdings noch.

Kriechel habe ich leider nicht gefunden, daher kann ich nichts dazu sagen.

Brandes kannte ich schon, nur kostet mich der spass dort mind. 180 und es fehlt mir der direkte kontakt.

Und chake hört sich erstmal auch gut an und ist das bislang am besten zu erreichende , leider habe ich dort heute keinen erreicht.

also danke soweit und über noch mehr empfehlungen freue ich mich.

mfg
aces


----------



## crazy-spy (24. September 2005)

Hallo,

70km von Köln liegt Aachen.
Hier gibt es 2 Läden, die auch pulvern lassen. Habe damals für meinen hardtailrahmen 70 gezahlt komplett mit entlacken und neuem Pulver. Dauert 1 Woche.
Auch ok?

Basti


----------



## acesulfam (24. September 2005)

Hi,



			
				crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 70km von Köln liegt Aachen.
> Hier gibt es 2 Läden, die auch pulvern lassen. Habe damals für meinen hardtailrahmen 70 gezahlt komplett mit entlacken und neuem Pulver. Dauert 1 Woche.
> ...



Hört sich auch nicht schlecht an, könntest du mir genauen name und nummer raussuchen?
Man kann ja bei jedem mal anfragen , ganz besonders wenn man eine spezielle farbe sucht^^

Danke und
mfg
aces


----------



## crazy-spy (24. September 2005)

Hallo,

schau hier vorbei:
http://www.radsport-lenzen.de/ 

LG
Basti


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2005)

ich weiss ja nicht obs für den ein oder anderen was ist, aber durch das stichwort motorrad is mir da ne internetadresse eingefallen.

hier kann man ziemlich ausgefallene dinge machen:

http://www.magicpaint.de/

Vielleicht einfach mal anrufen ob die auch bikes machen !


----------



## Happy_User (24. September 2005)

Hallo,

für die etwas individuellere Gestaltung: http://www.hotgraffix.de/Seite2.htm

Grüße
 HU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acesulfam (26. September 2005)

Hi,

also bei biker's point sind meine farben leider nicht verfügbar,
allerdings sagte er es währe vollkommen egal, ob man den rahmen strahlt oder chem. entlackt und auch ob man glas, sand, oder stahl nimmt.
Gleichzeitig hält er glas-strahlen für härter als sand.
 

Bei chaka kostet die sache auch minimum 160 und die farben sind nicht verfügbar.

Also bin ich noch nicht wirklich weiter.
Vielleicht lasse ich erstmal die gabel entlacken und pulvern.


mfg
aces


----------



## rpo35 (26. September 2005)

acesulfam schrieb:
			
		

> ...allerdings sagte er es währe vollkommen egal, ob man den rahmen strahlt oder chem. entlackt und auch ob man glas, sand, oder stahl nimmt....


Brandes-Speckesser schreibt eindeutig, das bereits gepulverte Rahmen nur chemisch entlackt werden können. Ausserdem werden z.b. sehr dünne Rahmen nur mit Glasperlen gestrahlt.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## acesulfam (26. September 2005)

Hi,

also chem. entlacken ist ein muss.
Ich habe heute mit eine spezial-firma telefoniert die sich mit strahlerei jetweder art beschäftigt.
Fazit: Es würde mit kunststoff-perlen gehen, ist aber nicht die beste alternative und so teuer wie chem. wird es auch.
http://www.strahlservice.de/


In köln selbst habe ich jetzt noch niemanden gefunden, der chem. entlacken kann, nur in siegen und dort kostet es nur 10, aber mit fahren, etc. lohnt es sich wieder nicht.

Dann kann ich es auch in zweibrücken für 50 machen lassen.

Ich werde aber mal hier ein wenig weitersuchen, es muss ja in direkter umgebung jemanden geben, der es kann.


mfg
aces


----------



## rpo35 (26. September 2005)

Also so wie's aussieht, macht Firebike mir einen guten Preis. Derzeit wird noch geprüft, ob die Aufschriften gepulvert werden können und im Winter gibt's dann das neue Design: Wahscheinlich so in der Richtung aber mit Farbverlauf.

Grüsse
Ralph

Edit: Das mit dem Link geht nicht. S/W soll er werden. Weißes Ober - und Unterrohr bis ca. 10cm vor Sattelrohr und Steuerrohr.


----------



## acesulfam (26. September 2005)

Hi,

würde mich mal interessieren was es kostet.

Ich bin jetzt mal ins nächste rad-geschäft in der nähe gegangen, ich glaube "velodrom" in der dürenerstr.
Bei ihnen kann man den rahmen scheinbar auch lacken lassen, allerdings geht er wie bei den meisten auch nach belgien. Über das entlack-verfahren und die möglichen farben besteht noch unklarheit.
Hat jemand erfahrung mit dem laden?


mfg
aces


----------



## rpo35 (26. September 2005)

Ich kann es auch noch nicht sicher sagen und als Stammkunde wird's ja auch evtl. günstiger. Entlacken soll wohl 30 kosten und pulvern (einfarbig) ca. 50-60. Was ich für 2 Farben und Verlauv zahle, weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acesulfam (26. September 2005)

Hi,

hört sich ja schonmal nicht schlecht an, da werde ich morgen mal anrufen.

Mich regt bei der suche ja auf, dass ich niemanden finde der alles aus einer hand bietet zu preisen die die leute verlangen die nur eins machen.

Top-Preis wäre bislang:
Chem. Entlacken: 10 in siegen
Pulvern in normal ral: 30
Pulvern in bomberorange: +55 bei mir zuhause.

Brandes: mind. 180 


mfg
aces


----------



## rpo35 (26. September 2005)

acesulfam schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hört sich ja schonmal nicht schlecht an, da werde ich morgen mal anrufen...


Bin mal gespannt, ob er es für "Nicht Stammkunden" überhaupt anbietet. Wenn doch, bin ich auf den Preis gespannt.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (26. September 2005)

N'Abend zusammen,

also das muss ja ein Mega Fahrradrahmen sein, dass sich der AuUfwand auch noch in gebrauchtem Zustand lohnt. 

Ja ,ja, ich weiß, mein zweiter Name ist der Kätzer, aber gelgentlich schlägt der Betriebswirt durch.

Grüße

HU


----------



## rpo35 (26. September 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> N'Abend zusammen,
> 
> also das muss ja ein Mega Fahrradrahmen sein, dass sich der AuUfwand auch noch in gebrauchtem Zustand lohnt.
> 
> ...


Ich stecke soviel Geld in die Tretmühle, da kommts darauf auch nicht mehr an...ist einfach zu schwarz das Ding. Und für 150 krieg ich keinen Rahmen !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## acesulfam (26. September 2005)

Hi,



			
				Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> N'Abend zusammen,
> also das muss ja ein Mega Fahrradrahmen sein, dass sich der AuUfwand auch noch in gebrauchtem Zustand lohnt.
> 
> Ja ,ja, ich weiß, mein zweiter Name ist der Kätzer, aber gelgentlich schlägt der Betriebswirt durch.



Hier ist der rahmen:





Ein 96er CD Killer V 500 - das rad meiner jugend, welches ich in den letzten jahren allerdings sträflich vernachlässigt habe. Da nur noch der reine rahmen über war, habe ich mir jetzt erstmal eine neue gabel besorgt, leider in schwarz. Der rahmen selbst ist auch übelst vermackt, so dass ich mir denke, bevor ich jetzt beginne neue teile dranzuschrauben und richtig geld reinzustecken, sollte man ihm eine verjüngungskur geben.
Leider fängt da der spass an, da die farbe schon sehr speziell ist, sowohl ohne als auch mit metallic-effekt.

Zur BWL:
Die entscheidung das rad wieder fitzumachen ist schon sehr fraglich, wenn ich ausgemacht habe sind sicherlich 6-700 über diverse theken gegangen, ohne topausstattung zu verbauen.

Dafür probiere ich wenigstens bei den teilen und der lackierung nicht zu protzen, wie man ja an diesem thread schon merkt 


mfg
aces

P.S: Wäre es ein rahmen mit normaler geometrie und farbe, würde ich den ganzen terz wohl nicht veranstalten, aber ich finde er ist einfach der hammer.
Und ausser 2 kleinen dellen und den kratzern hat der rahmen nichts, bis auf das alter, gefahren wurde er aber nur ca. 3-4 und das im stadtverkehr.

P.P.S: Aktuelle ausstattung in spe:
Komplett deore mit hone-kurbel
Mavic x221 laufräder
Rest ritchey comp
Also alles ausser dem rahmen tiefschwarz


----------



## acesulfam (27. September 2005)

Hi,

also ich habe gerade mal mit firebike telefoniert:
Hörte sich schonmal freundlich an und ist willens mal  nachzufragen, ob meine speziellen farben zur auswahl stehen <- soweit bin ich bei den meisten gar nicht erst gekommen.
Und sie scheinen sogar chem. zu entlacken, eine rarität  .

Donnerstag sollte ich bescheid kommen.


Allein die gabel bei brandes zu lackieren lohnt sich nicht, da auch hier schon der sonderfarbaufpreis zu bezahlen ist.


Gerade mal einen anruf bei cyclewerx:
Freundlich, konnte mir aber auch nur mit brandes oder cd-direkt weiterhelfen  .


mfg
aces


----------



## rpo35 (27. September 2005)

acesulfam schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Und sie scheinen sogar chem. zu entlacken, eine rarität  ...


Na das hätte ich dir auch sagen können. Mein Rahmen ist ja von Firebike, also auch bereits gepulvert. Das in dem Fall nichts anderes als chemisches Entlacken in Frage kommt, war auch schon klar...
Na dann bin ich mal gespannt wie's weiter geht !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## acesulfam (27. September 2005)

Hi, 

aber das firebike das auch tut war es mir nicht 
Und nur weil dein rahmen mal daher gekommen ist, schließt nicht auto. auf chem. entlack. <- es sei den ich habe es überlesen.

Wie gesagt, auf den ersten ton durchaus "sehr gut", ob es so bleibt, werden die farben zeigen 
Schlieslich hatte selbst eine diakonie die normale ral 2002 da und könnte die tiger-sonder für 55,50 besorgen.

Ist es so unnormal, wenn man gerne alles aus einer hand hat? zu preisen die nicht luxus-klasse sind? <-name

  
Übrigens, zur ausstattungs-entscheidung nehme ich sowohl lob als auch tadel gerne entgegen 

mfg
aces

P.S: Für den rat mit fb bin ich dir auf jeden schonmal dankbar
P.P.S: Jeden anderen nehme ich auch gerne an


----------



## StevensPower (8. Oktober 2005)

Hallo, ich suche z.Zt. ebenfalls einen guten Pulverbeschichter in Köln oder Umgebung. Die Beiträge waren schon eine gute Info, allerdings war der absolute "Knaller" wohl bisher nicht dabei. Wer weiß denn noch was? Bitte um weitere Postings. Vielen Dank.


----------



## acesulfam (8. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

leider kann ich dir wohl auch nit viel mehr sagen.

Ich habe zwar in den letzten 2 wochen zwar unzählige gespräche geführt, leider für mich ohne ergebnis.

Allerdings könnte es auch an meinen anforderungen liegen 
Da ich chem. entlackung und einen speziellen lack wollte.

Was brauchst du denn genau?

Ansonsten kann ich dir eigentlich nur firebike so blind empfehlen, die haben sich direkt mal für mich informiert, leider war mein farbwunsch zu speziell   

Ich glaube "Kunde" in der aachener wäre noch einen anruf wert, der konnte mir zwar im moment nicht helfen, da sie den lacker wechseln, aber ich sollte mich nochmal melden.
Bin mir leider nicht ganz sicher ob er es auch war.
Kunde Profi-Shop
Aachener Str. 306, 50933 Köln  Telefon:
(0221) 541386  

Neben brandes gibt es im online-bereich noch www.bikecolours.de und www.maxx.de.
Kommt halt darauf an was du genau machen lassen willst.


Ich bin inzwischen fast soweit den rahmen erstmal so zu lassen und lediglich die gabel zu lackieren, den grundton bekomme ich als sprühlack für 5.
Aber was ich wirklich mache      


mfg
aces


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikrophon (22. August 2008)

up..


suche für den winter jemanden der mein rennrad pulver beschichtet..


----------



## sibby08 (22. August 2008)

mikrophon schrieb:


> up..
> 
> 
> suche für den winter jemanden der mein rennrad pulver beschichtet..


 

Büdde schöön!
http://www.inton-pulverbeschichtung.de/index.htm


----------



## mikrophon (23. August 2008)

schankedön!


----------

